# Suche nette Ü30 Gilde ~ Alexstraza ~ Allianz



## Miia (1. April 2015)

*Hi!*
 
Nach längerer Spielpause bin ich nun doch wieder bei Wow gelandet. Leider ist es in meiner bisherigen Gilde ziemlich ruhig geworden, daher versuche ich jetzt auf diesem Weg eine nette Gilde zu finden. 
Erstmal zu mir. Ich bin Daniela und 33 Jahre alt. Wow Spiele ich seit ca. 6 Jahren jedoch mit einigen Unterbrechungen.  Mein Mainchar ist eine Moonkin Druidin. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer aktiven, familiären und netten Gilde. Der Spaß und das normale Leben sollte im Vordergrund stehen und trotzdem bei Raids der nötige Ehrgeiz zum Vorschein kommen. 
 
*Ich freue mich von euch zu hören  *


----------

